# Feeding betta fry



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I’m really interested in breeding my betta; obviously I want to cover absolutely everything before I decide if it is a viable option or not. 

Assuming my betta's have bread and I have my fry…then is it ok to have an air pump bubbling into the water (or is this not needed). I have an old air pump lying around at home so it would be ok for me to do. 

Also I’ve read that microworms are the best to feed newly hatched fry; what do you use? Is this a good idea?

When can I start feeding them bigger foods? What other foods are good; live daphnia? Live (adult) brine shrimp?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

To answer your question i can just tell you how i do it and i have my own F2 spawn under my belt not including the spawns i was learning on to get to where im at anyway i use a sponge filter a cheap one is 6 or 8 dollars i get a tank going and let it cycle with the sponge filter running if you can run the filter in a tank that has cycled already for 3 or 4 days so it can get that good bacteria in it and then set up your spawn tank let it cycle and then put the male asuming you have the tank set up let him go and float her or put a divider up and let him start building his nest you want to slow the air down by bending the air line or buying a valve for 3 or 4 dollars and cutting the air back so the sponge filter is not making the surface of the water move alot then your good to go if you shut the air off then your filter is not filtering the tank anymore and by the time your fry hatch and get big enough for you to turn it on there could be high levels of ammonia and nitrite so you want to leave it going just slow to not disturb the nest and the fry will get used to the water movment and the sponge filter is nice because they cant get sucked into it and die ive had 1 day old fry swimming around a sponge filter that was going pretty hard and they did fine they could swim right out of the current


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I would set the air pump up as a DIY sponge filter, or you can buy a sponge filter to hook it up to. Use some media from a cycled tank to cycle the sponge filter. Get a gang valve so the air flow is REALLY low, especially when the fry are really little.

As for foods. I feed VE the first week. Now I'm starting a mixture of VE and Microworms and at the end of this week I'll be starting on BBS (my fry hatched last Monday).


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

What is VE food?


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

VE is vinegar eels its like a bacteria type thing that grows into them little vinegar eels i dont mess with all that stuff i boil eggs and take the yolk only and put it into a cup put some aquarium water in it and mix it real good then take a straw dip it in there and then dip it in the tank it will make the water a little cloudy dont put to much then when they get big enough feed them frozen baby brine shrimp or live baby brine i learned all this egg and baby brine from a thailand breeder aquastar71 you can go look up his fish on aquabid and bettysplendens in the betta of the month section his fish look awesome and it works for me and i like it because its simple no growing cultures no having baby brine die after 24 hours just egg and frozen baby brine and i never lose that much fry this way either


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

FloridaBettas239 said:


> VE is vinegar eels its like a bacteria type thing that grows into them little vinegar eels i dont mess with all that stuff i boil eggs and take the yolk only and put it into a cup put some aquarium water in it and mix it real good then take a straw dip it in there and then dip it in the tank it will make the water a little cloudy dont put to much then when they get big enough feed them frozen baby brine shrimp or live baby brine i learned all this egg and baby brine from a thailand breeder aquastar71 you can go look up his fish on aquabid and bettysplendens in the betta of the month section his fish look awesome and it works for me and i like it because its simple no growing cultures no having baby brine die after 24 hours just egg and frozen baby brine and i never lose that much fry this way either


 
Thanks; I've never seen them written as VE before; don't know why I didn't think of it...thanks


----------



## frogipoi (Jul 3, 2010)

Baby brine shrimp and chopped up hard boiled eggs are also good.


----------

